# R33 Xenon Headlights (Alternative)



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

This is a subject which is brought up very often so I thought I'd do a little research into a project I started but never truly finished.

My aim was to get the best headlights I could for my car as those of you who drive the R33's will know, the standard Halogen lights are pathetic at best.
I have even upgraded to a set of Genuine Nissan Xenon's and have to say that the 10year+ lighting technology really shows and even they aren't great.

To have a solution I decided, after doing a lot of research in to sizing and space inside the OEM unit to develop a retro solution. Being as it was for my own car I went way OTT (As usual!) and designed and built a set of Quad Bi-Xenon headlights using the projectors from the Audi A6. To say they are bright is an understatement but I had them checked by the MOT stations (5 different ones) and the police and they were classed as road legal  

Quick ref Pic;









Since then, as I did my own conversion over 3 years ago, technology has moved on again and some of the newer generation lighting solutions are better still. 

Once again I've found myself thinking (In the very short time I've actually been able to drive my car) that the lights are just, excuse the terminology, CRAP!

Recently I've been talking to a company in the States who specialise in retro conversions and they say they could do a conversion for the R33 owners which would bring the headlights right up to date with modern lights which would be extremely bright and road legal.

The beauty of the conversion to Bi-Xenon projectors would be that you could (if you wanted) do away with the high beam all together and make it another air feed to the engine bay...

All product they use will be modern technology (Carbon Fibre etc) and the finished product will look 'OEM' according to the company. They would also come with a full warranty on all products used.

Examples of similar projects; (All prototypes used to develop brackets etc)






































Accent lighting also available - Not Angle Eyes! :nervous: 










I'm also looking into whether the lenses can be ground and polished to have a flat surface (no directional pattern as per Nissan Xenons) and be able to set the lights to RHD or LHD.

Ok, question is, is this something that a few people would be interested in (keeping the costs down) as the Nissan Xenons are way overpriced and useless in comparison to some of the Bi-Xenon units available today? Or am I just a loon with hair brained ideas! :banned: 
**This would be a conversion, not a replacement set of lights.**

Price wise, as a guide I'm trying to keep below 400GBP-ish a set dependant on parts used.

Matt.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

If this company intends to tackle the R32 lights, i will shell out no problem, If they can get them DOT approved every single R32 owner in western Canada will want a set, cause right now, they are stuck fitting Honda Accord lights to the fronts of R32s due to the "laws" about none e-marked or dot marked headlights.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

PS ive been told by a few people that the Projectors used in the Honda TSX / New accord are in fact VERY good. and lots of the North American Subaru guys switch out their stock ones for the TSX/Accord ones just for the better light distribution. Dunno if they are any cheaper tho.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Rain said:


> PS ive been told by a few people that the Projectors used in the Honda TSX / New accord are in fact VERY good. and lots of the North American Subaru guys switch out their stock ones for the TSX/Accord ones just for the better light distribution. Dunno if they are any cheaper tho.


Can ask about DOT if you want?

The TSX - Subaru retro looks good IMHO.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

yep VERY VERY good, the light output is MUCH better!

Ive got HIDs on stock WRX halogen projectors, and they really mess up the light output hot spotting and overall not that much brighter. but there are pics of stock vs TSX and the TSX ones are just top class. 


Ask about it, i mean for now Canada is limited to R32s (15 year import law) but you never know. And if they can get DOT approved and at a reasonably good price, im sure you will get customers...ill buy a set


----------



## Supra RZ (Feb 6, 2003)

Matt I assume this will just be a conversion to the standard halogen headlamp for £400ish, then we will have to source our own bulbs & power unit?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Supra RZ said:


> Matt I assume this will just be a conversion to the standard halogen headlamp for £400ish, then we will have to source our own bulbs & power unit?


No mate, full conversion plug and play :thumbsup:


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

Rain said:


> If this company intends to tackle the R32 lights, i will shell out no problem, If they can get them DOT approved every single R32 owner in western Canada will want a set, cause right now, they are stuck fitting Honda Accord lights to the fronts of R32s due to the "laws" about none e-marked or dot marked headlights.


ive been looking at fitting the audi ones to my R32GTR so any chance of more info on these kits


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

I'd be interested for the 33 .


----------



## Supra RZ (Feb 6, 2003)

matt j said:


> No mate, full conversion plug and play :thumbsup:


Thats more like it :clap: :clap: 

Very interested mate!!


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

Defo, new gtr owner and an old gts-t owner and i think the lights are much to be requird. Makes it hard down the old country lanes at night lol. R33 gtr 95 model. Defo up for this for 400quid !!!!:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

matt j said:


> This is a subject which is brought up very often so I thought I'd do a little research into a project I started but never truly finished.
> 
> My aim was to get the best headlights I could for my car as those of you who drive the R33's will know, the standard Halogen lights are pathetic at best.
> I have even upgraded to a set of Genuine Nissan Xenon's and have to say that the 10year+ lighting technology really shows and even they aren't great.
> ...


----------



## bernmc (Dec 26, 2006)

WHere do I sign 

I'd *definitely* have a set, Matt - do it do it doit do it!!!!


----------



## Roly555 (Jun 25, 2007)

Stick me down for some PLEASEEEEEEEEEE

Roly


----------



## kgleeson (Sep 16, 2003)

*Headlights*

Defo count me in

Blasted R33's lights are useless at best. Have been toying with the idea of the xenon kit but never been overly happy with the idea and the Nissan R33 Xenon's are not a great deal better especially for the money they go for.

So top job that man 

Kev


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

I think its a good product and there will be plenty of takers. Me included.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

I've tried the the standard halogen lights, halogen lights with HID kits, Nissan OEM Xenon's and Audi A6 Bi-Xenons and nothing came close to the Audi Bi-Xenon's.

Even the Audi Bi-Xenon's aren't as good as the latest projectors and I like to be able to see :smokin:


----------



## SimonF27 (May 14, 2007)

Hi Matt,

The quad bi-xenons look great.
I'm in a hurry to get something that will do LHD lighting.
Are you still creating the original versions?

I'd be very, very interested if you are.
I think you were talking 650-700gbp.

pm me if you are up for this and I'll give you more details.
If not then I will have to do something different and sign up for these for later.

Cheers, Simon


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Hi Simon,

The original quad Bi-Xenon's I made were sold to Iceager in Sweden as he wanted a LHD set too.

In talks with the company in the States who specialise in retro conversions they can just about make anything you want - LHD is actually easier for them too.
With regards to the lense patterns, I've already discussed this and they can reproduce the external lenses without directional patterns.

The quads I made were quite expensive as there were 4 Bi-Xenon projectors inside them, if you were to just have 2, then the price would be a lot less.

As far as I am aware, the retro company has a 2-3 month backlog in developing new retro solutions, perhaps you could 'borrow' Iceagers lights off him and have your set sent away to be used for making all the templates?
(I think Iceagers car is still being worked on?)

Matt.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Satansbodyguard said:


> I'm also looking into whether the lenses can be groundand polished to have a flat surface
> 
> i thought about doing this to my R32GTR lights with the audi units
> 
> pm me plz !!!!!!!!!


They can actually make new lenses without the patterns in them, no need to get them ground


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yup, i would be interested in some for my r33 + anything planned for a 350Z cos they suck as well !!!


----------



## Justin Hurley (Mar 27, 2007)

I'd also be ineterested in a set for R33.


----------



## nino_brown (Mar 23, 2006)

Count me in too


----------



## M SKinner (Feb 19, 2007)

r32 ones on the cards at all? I'd be interested if they were!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

M SKinner said:


> r32 ones on the cards at all? I'd be interested if they were!


I'm not planning on it but there's nothing to stop you doing it... 
I can give you contact details if you want to do the R32's yourself?


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

i'll ave the details for R32GTR one's pm me plz


----------



## M SKinner (Feb 19, 2007)

matt j said:


> I'm not planning on it but there's nothing to stop you doing it...
> I can give you contact details if you want to do the R32's yourself?


Sure, pm me their details!


----------



## SimonF27 (May 14, 2007)

Had some advise on the LHD conversion and I'm told I should be able to adjust them and set them low! So I will try that.:smokin: 

Plus I've got another delay to getting the car. 
Engine problems. (I've only seen pictures so far).

So I'm definitely interested in a set with accent lights.
Count me in.


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Yep my car is still at the workshop ( respray in same color ) But its done in about a month, the swedish workshop is a bit slow sadly. But the fastest way to get LHD conversions is to take out the OEM reflector glass and swap them RH -> LH and LH ->RH and turn them 180 degrees and glue them back on. 








By turning 180 degrees i mean, [ // ] to [ \\ ] so the back side of the reflector glass is pointing outwards. Rough side is outside, if you know what i mean 









But if you need help with this just give me a PM and ill hop on an airplane to Netherlands and do it for ya


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Jan, I could understand that working if the outer lenses were clear but they have alignment patterns too...

Can someone measure the length of the lenses from end to end so I can see if they can be reproduced?

Ta.


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

If you look at the first picture, you posted from my house, you can see the outer glass dont point in the same direction, so imo it does not play any role in the light beam. If it does, it should be very little and nothing worth grinding away, if you ask me.


----------



## gtrme (Dec 28, 2007)

Sry double post


----------



## gtrme (Dec 28, 2007)

*discoloured headlights and fitting 6 by 9"speakers in rear of gtr 33*

 Hi there, I am a newbie and have been laughing my head off at the comments on the fastest car comparison thread,but wish to tap in to the serious side of things at the moment as I have some problems which don't seem to have easy solutions. I have just bought a 95 R33 GTR and need to find out the best options to fix discolured headlights and how best to fit 6 by 9" rear speakers without getting too close to the battery [ouch] I guess by making the speaker higher up on the parcel shelf inside the car but how do you keep it stylish and who can you trust to do the job properly in melbourne, I have e-mailed Greenline in Japan about the headlights and will let you all know if something helpful comes out of that as I know I'm not the only one with these problems. Looking forward to getting to know some of you out there in the future and hope you can shed some light [lol] on these problems and can tell me about your similar problems and how you got around them. Cheers Rob :thumbsup:


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

gtrme said:


> Hi there, I am a newbie and have been laughing my head off at the comments on the fastest car comparison thread,but wish to tap in to the serious side of things at the moment as I have some problems which don't seem to have easy solutions. I have just bought a 95 R33 GTR and need to find out the best options to fix discolured headlights and how best to fit 6 by 9" rear speakers without getting too close to the battery [ouch] I guess by making the speaker higher up on the parcel shelf inside the car but how do you keep it stylish and who can you trust to do the job properly in melbourne, I have e-mailed Greenline in Japan about the headlights and will let you all know if something helpful comes out of that as I know I'm not the only one with these problems. Looking forward to getting to know some of you out there in the future and hope you can shed some light [lol] on these problems and can tell me about your similar problems and how you got around them. Cheers Rob :thumbsup:


I'd start a new thread if I were you, rather than tacking on existing ones.

Discoloured lights has been covered many times; often it's just the plastic on the outside that needs polishing. I used some metal polish I found under the sink (called 'peek') and sorted my lights in about five minutes using a soft cloth. Some people use toothpaste, or 'plastic X' stuff too.

Have you tried Skylines Australia (Powered by Invision Power Board) for help closer to home?


----------



## Prev (Nov 30, 2007)

Count me in for xenons. I would be intrested in ones that are easy to swap between lhd and rhd. I will be going between guernsey my home and sweden my girlfriends home alot.


----------



## b19bstgtr33 (Oct 12, 2005)

count me in for sure too.

just let me know when


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Just for your info guys Matt`s no longer a member of the forum so theres not much need to add your names to a list.


----------



## kgleeson (Sep 16, 2003)

Thats pants

How we going to get some decent Xenon lights sorted now


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Mookistar put up a post about doing a conversion, i`ll do a search and see if i can find it.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Im having trouble finding it but if you PM him you should be able to get more info.
but heres a starter.http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/69623-www-fasteronline-co-uk.html


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

Why has Matt been banned?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Guys, Matt has not been banned. He's on a self imposed sabbatical.

I will be speaking to him today, so I'll ask to see what's going with the lights.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

From Matt,



> I'm still liaising with a couple of companies in the States trying to see what options (at a reasonable cost) are available. I'm currently looking at 2 headlight options; (Retro fit)
> 
> 1. Outer lights Bi-Xenon projectors with inner lights as single (High beam) projectors. Will look like quad headlights.
> 
> ...


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

hodgie said:


> Just for your info guys Matt`s no longer a member of the forum so theres not much need to add your names to a list.


I stand corrected,


----------



## bernmc (Dec 26, 2006)

hodgie said:


> I stand corrected,


You're :banned:


----------



## nino_brown (Mar 23, 2006)

Matt,

Any update on this or has it died a death?

I really need something new before next winter, and OEM xenons are looking like the only option...


----------



## speedr33per (Apr 19, 2007)

nino_brown said:


> Matt,
> 
> Any update on this or has it died a death?
> 
> I really need something new before next winter, and OEM xenons are looking like the only option...


mate keep an eye on so.com buddy and if you make knockhill next month you will see something interesting:smokin:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

nino_brown said:


> Matt,
> 
> Any update on this or has it died a death?
> 
> I really need something new before next winter, and OEM xenons are looking like the only option...


It's not died a death mate, just very slow progress.
As Steve says above he should have some results in the near future.
I'm still talking with a company in the States but I have to supply parts as templates so I'm taking my time. 
Lots of other stuff going on too which is taking up a lot of my spare time.


----------



## nino_brown (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks Matt.....

Steve, ill be there...


----------



## Basti (Oct 29, 2007)

hi from SAU. been doing a bit of research on better lighting for my gtst. keep up the good work


----------



## Supergoji (Apr 14, 2007)

maybe you should try a retro fit from the 1999 Z32 xenon's. or just go out an buy an hid kit from ebay. heres a pic of my hid's. 4300k.

http://photos-d.ak.facebook.com/photos-ak-sf2p/v190/3/105/841480056/n841480056_2439147_9270.jpg


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Supergoji said:


> maybe you should try a retro fit from the 1999 Z32 xenon's. or just go out an buy an hid kit from ebay. heres a pic of my hid's. 4300k.
> 
> http://photos-d.ak.facebook.com/photos-ak-sf2p/v190/3/105/841480056/n841480056_2439147_9270.jpg


Why try and retro fit 20 year old halogen technology, the whole point is people want to be able to see.
I'm using a set of genuine Nissan Xenons in mine at the moment and even they are shocking compared to my X5.
BTW, I think you'll find using Xenon lamps in halogen housings is 'technically' illegal as they cause far too much glare.


----------



## rockcrete (Jan 15, 2007)

Just as a reference, here is what I did to my stock R32 projectors to get through inspection in Canada.

I had to replace the high beam as well as to get through the inspection, I couldn't have the original lens on even though it doesn't affect the beam pattern in the least.

I used a Hella 90mm projector module, which just barely fits inside the early R32 housing and won't fit the later ones. The 50mm version would probably be very easy to retrofit into virtually anything.

I cut the stock projector assembly apart to remove the part with the tabs for the adjusting screws, and then had some adaptor plates laser cut to allow me to bolt these to the Hella modules.

For the high beams, I used a Halogen sealed unit from a 95 Camaro mounted in the stock reflector bucket - in the UK, you wouldn't need to change the hogh beam - unless you wanted to......


----------



## Benji406V6Coupé (Aug 20, 2007)

BOINK!

just to keep this alive really Matt! hope progress is still being made as im dying for a set of bi-xens!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## speedr33per (Apr 19, 2007)

hehehehe i have bi-xenons

during the conversion









after










cheers matt for all the help buddy


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Benji406V6Coupé said:


> BOINK!
> 
> just to keep this alive really Matt! hope progress is still being made as im dying for a set of bi-xens!!! :thumbsup:


Things have gone quiet mate, I was in the process of trying to source parts but have too much on with work, family and taking a tuner to court in a vein attempt to get my own car back on the road this year.


I helped Steve above convert his headlights but don't have the time to be able to do it again or any of the other projects I have half on the go. :shy:


----------



## Benji406V6Coupé (Aug 20, 2007)

> Things have gone quiet mate, I was in the process of trying to source parts but have too much on with work, family and taking a tuner to court in a vein attempt to get my own car back on the road this year.
> 
> I helped steve above convert his headlights but don't have the time to be able to do it again or any of the other projects I have half on the go.


sorry to hear about this Matt? pm me the tuners name? will pm you when i have the cash surplus to undertake the lamp project! :nervous: 

All the best mate.


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

I found I can source a complete set of projectors, lamps and ballasts from theretrofitsource.com shop on ebay for NZ$500 delivered - which would provide new Hella or Valeo projectors available for fitment to a set of R33 standard headlights, which can be bought for NZ$250-ish 2nd hand.

FYI, R33 Xenons are around NZ$3000 - so if I could do the lot for under NZ$1000, I'd be stoked.

I can't imagine it'd be too much drama to cut the old lamp holders out and fabricate some nice mounts to bolt the projectors in so they can be adjusted.

Now, where did I put that inheritance.....?


----------



## blk33 (Apr 7, 2008)

during the conversion









Hi,
Has anyone any experience in separating the R33 lens from the housing as in this picture? 
Some sites suggest you stick the whole assembly in the oven and melt the glue. It looks like these light housings are moulded and need to be cut.

Cheers
Rob


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

You are correct mate, they do go in the oven to soften the mastic, you can still see the remnants around the edge of the light cluster.

I'm sure someone will be along later today with the appropriate gas mark and time.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

blk33 said:


> Hi,
> Has anyone any experience in separating the R33 lens from the housing as in this picture?
> Some sites suggest you stick the whole assembly in the oven and melt the glue. It looks like these light housings are moulded and need to be cut.
> 
> ...


That's one I did mate.
It's not glue its mastic sealant and softens with heat - 80Deg C max is enough to part the lenses off (Front and rear by the way).
No cutting required, takes me a couple of minutes these days to part a light unit to component form, (even the Nissan OEM Xenons) I've got plenty of pics if you need any more info.

Matt.


----------



## blk33 (Apr 7, 2008)

matt j said:


> That's one I did mate.
> It's not glue its mastic sealant and softens with heat - 80Deg C max is enough to part the lenses off (Front and rear by the way).
> No cutting required, takes me a couple of minutes these days to part a light unit to component form, (even the Nissan OEM Xenons) I've got plenty of pics if you need any more info.
> 
> Matt.


Hi Matt,
Thanks for the reply – it was this article you posted on projectors that has inspired me to have a go myself. 

I have purchased a slightly damaged R33 headlight to practice on and a trial fit. I have also ordered but not yet received a pair of Nissan Bi Xenon projectors from the US. Looks like the projectors are on the slow boat to Oz.

My R33 headlight doesn’t look like it has any form of mastic holding it together, however you are the expert and I will try the oven next weekend. Any detailed pictures you have on disassembly or re assembly of the projector etc would be appreciated. Please forward them to [email protected]

Have you any experience with the Bi Xenons and conversions? The units are from the US and are LHD units and I will have to convert them to RHD. The guy I bought them from says they have a shield made up from a thin strip of metal. “I will just have to cut a new set” Sounds a little too easy – anyway I will post some details when they arrive.

Cheers
Rob


----------



## Monster GT-R (Feb 23, 2008)

Mat

I bought some Audi A6 Bi Xenon units off eBay and I'm going to put them into my new project R32 GTR. Do you have any more instructions and photos of your conversion? How did you manage the adjusting of the beams?

David


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Monster GT-R said:


> Mat
> 
> I bought some Audi A6 Bi Xenon units off eBay and I'm going to put them into my new project R32 GTR. Do you have any more instructions and photos of your conversion? How did you manage the adjusting of the beams?
> 
> David



I've never taken an R32 headlight to bits so don't know the answer if I'm honest. As far as I know, there are 2 types of headlight for the 32, projector and std halogen, first off; which do you have?

I manage to adjust the beams by using the std mounting points so the lights are adjusted in exactly the same way as you would the lights before. All it takes is a 3D bracket which mounts the new projector to the old points.

If you need anything more specific then drop me a PM and I'll discuss it with you further.

Matt.


----------



## speedr33per (Apr 19, 2007)

Monster GT-R said:


> Mat
> 
> I bought some Audi A6 Bi Xenon units off eBay and I'm going to put them into my new project R32 GTR. Do you have any more instructions and photos of your conversion? How did you manage the adjusting of the beams?
> 
> David


did you get british ones mate?? as the ones i ended up buying were for lhd so had to modify the levers and did the units come with the bulbs and ballast units plus wireing??


----------



## Monster GT-R (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm in Canada and the lights I got are out of Seattle Washington USA so I'd would have expected them to be US. But good question ! I'll have to look and see when they come in the mail. Thanks. 

And Matt they are the Projector style.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Basically the lense on the left is the standard nissan Xenon projector from a spare headlight I managed to find damaged as a template.
The unit on the right is a BMW Bi-Xenon projector which I intend to replace the std Nissan xenon projector with.
This has several benefits but mainly the updated technology and performance and can be set to LHD.









Several minutes later with an angle grinder and I have the basis of the bracket I need to make the conversion;









Like I said, I've not had a 32 light apart but would think it's a similar process...


----------



## Monster GT-R (Feb 23, 2008)

Matt

Did yousay that you liked another maker of bi xenons other than the Audi ones ? If so which ones and from which series ? Are they the same size as the Audi's ? If so I would concider them for the second set as I really liked your Quad's and want to do the same thing on my headlights. I've been looking into angle eyes and found a great DIY site for makeing your own,

Creating Custom Angel Eyes


David


----------



## Monster GT-R (Feb 23, 2008)

Oh and a place to get good AND cheap bright LEDs is,

Super Bright LEDs


----------



## speedr33per (Apr 19, 2007)

this is how bright my custom led board is mate 













and again matt cheers for all the help


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Monster GT-R said:


> Matt
> 
> Did yousay that you liked another maker of bi xenons other than the Audi ones ? If so which ones and from which series ? Are they the same size as the Audi's ? If so I would concider them for the second set as I really liked your Quad's and want to do the same thing on my headlights. I've been looking into angle eyes and found a great DIY site for makeing your own,
> 
> ...


There are several models that are better than the Audi A6 units but the A6 has the advantage that it's construction better suits the R33 headlight unit.
On the underside of the projector is the solenoid and it's control circuit, the circuit on the A6 unit can be removed allowing much more space and adjustment for the headlight. The BMW unit above (Which is far better quality) does not fit the R33 headlight due to the solenoid fouling on the headlight casing meaning no adjustment can be made.
All depends what you want, a lot of the sites I read say the FX 35 projectors are excellent but I've never tested them myself.

Have you looked at CCFL lighting?


----------



## Monster GT-R (Feb 23, 2008)

I have CCFL's in my computer but I never gave it a thought for the car. They have some cool coolers. Were you thinking of using them for the Angle Eyes ?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Monster GT-R said:


> I have CCFL's in my computer but I never gave it a thought for the car. They have some cool coolers. Were you thinking of using them for the Angle Eyes ?


I was but never got round to it due to having other things on the go.

My current project that I'm playing with is Bi-Xenon / Nissan OEM Xenon conversion with Carbon Fibre duct through the full beam feeding the air filter.


----------

